# Fifth Avenue: A Thriller



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

My first novel went live today on Kindle. New York wanted it, but I want control over price, content and cover art (which was done by a graphic designer friend in NYC). Thank you, Kindle!

It's available here: http://amzn.to/cLfpy7

Cover:










Thanks to this terrific forum for helping all authors get the word out. We all appreciate it!

Synopsis
Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood and revenge. In the thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that has no idea what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago. Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe. Secrets are revealed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

About the Author 
For fourteen years, Christopher Smith has been the film critic for a major newspaper in the Northeast. For eight years, he appeared weekly on NBC affiliates, and two years nationally on the E! network. He has written over 4,000 reviews and he has been named Best Critic for 2010 by the MPA. He has published two previous books in his Netflix "Queued" series, which are compilations of hundreds of his film reviews. "Fifth Avenue" is his first novel.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice cover. Interesting premise.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you, Sidney--I appreciate it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Christopher, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been waiting for someone to do this.  I want to have someone at whom to direct my bad vibes for this whole mess.  Maybe your antagonist will give me a target.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's hoping, Jack!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks exciting--and I'm originally from NY, so I'll have to check it out.
Interesting that you turned down a book deal. I'd like to hear more about your choice--maybe on the Writers Cafe boards


Congrats! 

Suzanne


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Suzanne--thanks for checking out the book. I appreciate it. It's 150,000 words, but it moves briskly.

I turned down New York because with e-publishing, I have control over my book in a rapidly growing market. If an agent wants to sell foreign rights, mass market rights, movie rights, etc., they still can. But what Amazon has done, and what the Kindle has become, was too much for me to just hand over to a third party when I could do it myself.

Since a big publisher wanted it, I had a sense the book was good. So, I hired a book designer in NYC and she did a fantastic job with the cover (see below), as did the copy editor I hired to proof the text.

More importantly, self-publishing as an indie also keeps me in close contact with a community of readers that I might not have been in touch with otherwise. I've just had the most amazing week, the book is selling strongly (three days out and approaching an Amazon best seller) and I am thankful for the support readers on forums such as Kindle Boards have given me.

http://amzn.to/cLfpy7


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic to hear it's selling so well. Sounds like you have a great platform, which really helps. Things are really changing in publishing, aren't they? I like the immediacy of ebooks, and the interaction with other writers and readers.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The interaction with all of the writers and readers has been the best experience.  You just don't have that in the print world--or at least not to this extent.  Since the rise of the ebook and forums such as this, I wonder if readers like having that access.  I know I do.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Writers are readers too!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Indeed, we are!

Just a question to the group.  Can you recommend a good thriller?  I'm needing one.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations on reaching the top 100 so quickly.  I am just past the half way mark in the book and am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Fifth Avenue is just .99 cents for a limited time only on Amazon. In eight days, the book went to #4 on the Amazon Top 100 Best-Sellers list and remains a best-seller. It's created a lot of controversy since its release, particularly given a graphic sex scene that lasts a few paragraphs, but it's true--the scene is intense. Just offering full disclosure--I've learned! The novel has since generated national media attention, including an op-ed I wrote for USA Today. The New York Times has sent a query, and I'm talking to other national outlets, such as Oprah's magazine. So, if you're interested in it, please have a look now while it's at this price. Thanks for all the support this board has provided! You can find the novel here: http://amzn.to/aw8iWv

Thanks!
Christopher


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks very much for the continued support on Fifth Avenue, which remains an Amazon Top 100 best seller three weeks after its initial release--it still sits high on that list. For a limited time, I'm keeping the price at just .99 cents. The novel has since generated national media attention, including an op-ed I wrote for USA Today, an upcoming interview with GalleyCat, a mention in the New York Times and some broadcast interviews. Several other outlets are due to interview me in the coming weeks. So, if you're interested in it, please have a look now while it's at this price. You can find the novel here: http://amzn.to/aw8iWv


----------



## paulkeefe (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Christopher,

I just downloaded the sample to give it a run tonight. It really looks like good reading and I'm in sore need of entertainment (aren't we all)!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Chris

I bought your novel and I'm really enjoying it! What a great book!!

And I love your site! I'm reading reviews of movies like crazy. (I am also a Netflix fan. Just subscribed about a month ago. It's fantastic!) http://www.weekinrewind.com

I hope you do exceedingly well with your book, and actually ... you already are ... but best of luck anyway!!

Nancy


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy--I'm glad you're enjoying "Fifth Avenue"! The movie reviews I've been doing for 14 years, so I hope you find the site helpful. Watching and reviewing 4,000+ movies certainly helped my writing and the plotting of what turned out to be an intricate book. Also, check out the giveaways--we're giving away two iPads, a Macbook, and the new iPod. My way of giving back to my readers of the blog because they were key to driving the book's success. Anyone here is free to enter. http://www.weekinrewind.com

You'll find two familiar authors on my site, as well.

And thank you, Paul--I really do love your cover art. How can you not look away--which is the point. Thanks for the purchase. I've just done the same for you and for Nancy, whose books I will read and review on Amazon once the media interest stops and I can get back to reading and writing again. Lately, it's been crazy, so I hope you understand.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, Chris, for your interest in reading my book. I'm flattered.... (blushes)

Yes, I am sure you are very busy right now! It's amazing to me that you not only write well, but have incredible marketing expertise.

Again, best of luck with _Fifth Avenue_, and your continued success as a writer.

Nancy


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," now nears the end of its run of .99 cents per download. We have just a few days left. If you'd like to grab the book, now is the time before the price goes up. Thanks to all!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

GIVEAWAY: Two iPADS. GONE DECEMBER 20, 2010!

We've already given away several Kindles on the site, so now we're giving away two iPads (something different!) to celebrate the success of the thriller Fifth Avenue, which remains just .99 cents on Amazon.

You can enter the contest here. http://www.fifthavenuenovel.com/2010/10/new-major-givaways-two-ipad-64gb-wi-fi.html

Just follow the directions. Please let us know HERE that you did so.

You can buy the book here. http://www.amazon.com/Fifth-Avenue-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2G4/ref=pd_ts_kinc_80?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text

Good luck!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," remains .99 cents per download.

In the below post, please check out the two iPads we are giving away in support of the book, which remains a Top 100 best-seller after five weeks, and which just became a Top 100 best-seller in the UK. I hope you enjoy it!

Christopher


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Christopher!

I'm pleased to welcome Fifth Avenue as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," remains .99 cents per download.

Just below, please check out the two iPads we are giving away in support of the book, which remains a Top 100 best-seller after nearly seven weeks, and which now is a #8 Top 100 best-seller in the UK. I hope you enjoy it!

Here's the synopsis:

Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood, revenge. In the best-selling thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that is unprepared for what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago.

Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe.

Secrets are revealed. Sex lives are exposed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

Thanks!

Christopher


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," remains .99 cents per download.

Just below, please check out the two iPads we are giving away in support of the book, which remains a Top 100 best-seller after two months, and which now is a #11 Top 100 best-seller in the UK after two weeks (it reached #7). I hope you enjoy it!

Here's the synopsis:

Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood, revenge. In the best-selling thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that is unprepared for what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago.

Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe.

Secrets are revealed. Sex lives are exposed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

Thanks!

Christopher


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," remains .99 cents per download.

It remains a Top 100 best-seller after nine weeks, and after three weeks, it's still high on the Top 100 best-seller in the UK after (it reached #7). I hope you enjoy it!

Here's the synopsis:

Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood, revenge. In the best-selling thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that is unprepared for what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago.

Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe.

Secrets are revealed. Sex lives are exposed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

Thanks!

Christopher


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks awesome. Just read the write-up, convinced me to check it out.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The #4 best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," was recently optioned for film rights! It is now just .99 CENTS to celebrate! It remains a best-seller after four months in the U.S., and three months in the UK, where it peaked at #7. I hope you enjoy it! READ BELOW for my new iPad2 Giveaway Offer!

***PLANET KINDLE ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

"Fifth Avenue, the first novel by penned Christopher Smith, is a fantastic first effort and was the reason I was simply unable to put my Kindle down over this Christmas period. And I would go as far to say that it ranks as one of the best first novels I've ever read."--PLANET KINDLE

***P.M. RICHTER ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

"Fifth Avenue. A big, big novel. A blockbuster? Yes. A bestseller. It should be. The author, at the beginning of the novel, thanks the people who introduced him to the 'real' Fifth Avenue. I suspect the real one could not be as interesting or engrossing as this novel. ...This is a highly recommended novel. It deserves the five stars." -- P.M. RICHTER

***CHRIS TRUSCOTT ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

Christopher Smith delivers an amazing story that's worth the advance billing. ...His writing is smooth, his observations are sharp and the plot he built is downright stunning. --CHRIS TRUSCOTT

Here's the synopsis:

Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood, revenge. In the best-selling thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that is unprepared for what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago.

Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe.

Secrets are revealed. Sex lives are exposed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

"Fifth Avenue" is 145,000 words, or about 450 printed pages.

YOU CAN REACH CHRISTOPHER SMITH AT [email protected].

***INTERACT WITH CHRISTOPHER SMITH ON FACEBOOK AT THIS LINK (JUST "LIKE" THE PAGE IN YOUR BROWSER):*** http://on.fb.me/g9Z1RY On that site, I am offering an iPad2 giveaway in anticipation of the publication of my next book, the Wall Street thriller, "Running of the Bulls."

Thanks!

Christopher


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Fifth Avenue as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just picked up my copy..... Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Fifth Avenue as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

The best-selling thriller, "Fifth Avenue," is now free on Kindle US, Kindle UK, Nook, etc.! It remains a best-seller after seven months in the U.S., and five months in the UK.

***PLANET KINDLE ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

"Fifth Avenue, the first novel by penned Christopher Smith, is a fantastic first effort and was the reason I was simply unable to put my Kindle down over this Christmas period. And I would go as far to say that it ranks as one of the best first novels I've ever read."--PLANET KINDLE

***P.M. RICHTER ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

"Fifth Avenue. A big, big novel. A blockbuster? Yes. A bestseller. It should be. The author, at the beginning of the novel, thanks the people who introduced him to the 'real' Fifth Avenue. I suspect the real one could not be as interesting or engrossing as this novel. ...This is a highly recommended novel. It deserves the five stars." -- P.M. RICHTER

***CHRIS TRUSCOTT ON CHRISTOPHER SMITH***

Christopher Smith delivers an amazing story that's worth the advance billing. ...His writing is smooth, his observations are sharp and the plot he built is downright stunning. --CHRIS TRUSCOTT

Here's the synopsis:

Look beneath all the power and all the wealth that represents New York City's Fifth Avenue, and you'll find greed, blood, revenge. In the best-selling thriller "Fifth Avenue," each intermingles within a revered society that is unprepared for what's in store for it when one man finally strikes in an effort to destroy another man for murdering his wife thirty-one years ago.

Louis Ryan is that man. George Redman, his wife, two daughters and their close friends are his targets. Both men are self-made billionaires who came from nothing to stake their claim to Fifth Avenue. But when Louis Ryan hires an international assassin to literally rip the Redman family apart, a series of events that can't be stopped catapults them all through a fast-paced, hard-edged thriller in which nobody is safe.

Secrets are revealed. Sex lives are exposed. The Mafia get involved. And George's two daughters, Celina and Leana Redman, come to the forefront. More than anyone, it's they who are caught in the throes of their father's past as Louis Ryan's blind desire to kill them all takes surprising turns in his all-out effort to see them dead.

"Fifth Avenue" is 145,000 words, or about 450 printed pages.

YOU CAN REACH CHRISTOPHER SMITH AT [email protected]

***INTERACT WITH CHRISTOPHER SMITH ON FACEBOOK AT THIS LINK (JUST "LIKE" THE PAGE IN YOUR BROWSER):*** http://on.fb.me/kEREFW On that site, I am offering an iPad2 giveaway to celebrate the publication of my new book, the Wall Street thriller, "Running of the Bulls."

Thanks!

Christopher


----------

